# Dwarf Tarantula ID thread



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 12, 2011)

If one of these already exists, then I apologize. I ran a search, and found a variety of posts, but nothing specifically that compiled names and photos of TRUE Dwarf Tarantula species. Let me start off the list with my Favorites!

Aphonopelma paloma
Aphonopelma sp. "hualapai", "paramoguli" (Eastern Mojave complex)
Aphonopelma joshua
Aphonopelma mojave



PLEASE feel free to add to this comprehensive list with pictures, and species info...


----------



## josh_r (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Ben, that picture of A. joshua is not actually joshua. Its mojave. I dont have pics of joshua anymore and that one was mislabeled. And don't use the name paramoguli anymore lol! we talked about that one, remember?? Oh, and if you are wanting to add my pictures to a list or whatever, would be nice if you would ask me first


----------



## BrettG (Jan 12, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm dwarves...I need more,but cannot bring myself to really take any


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 12, 2011)

Joshua there looks PISSED off.  You're braver than me, holding that sucker with his fangs out.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 12, 2011)

Once again, that is NOT aphonopelma joshua!!! it is aphonopelma mojave. The photo is mislabeled!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok.  MOJAVE looks pissed off!  (Happy?  )


----------



## josh_r (Jan 12, 2011)

If you would have read the other posts you would have figured that out. I posted it already. I dont mean to be a grumpy butt and wasnt trying to take anything out on you, but that is a spider I found, that is my hand in the picture, and taken with my camera. when someone else posts my photos on their thread, I would at least like it to be labeled properly.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 12, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Hey Ben, that picture of A. joshua is not actually joshua. Its mojave. I dont have pics of joshua anymore and that one was mislabeled. And don't use the name paramoguli anymore lol! we talked about that one, remember?? Oh, and if you are wanting to add my pictures to a list or whatever, would be nice if you would ask me first


I removed them. I was just going off the ATShq thread where they originally were listed, as well as when I last asked you permission if I could use your Dwarf Aphonopelma images, as they are likely the BEST on the web. Sorry if I upset you, as well as any mislabeling that took place. I've since removed them completely, and if you choose, please share your Dwarf pics here, for what I'm sure can be an AMAZING DWARF TARANTULA EXTRAVAGANZA thread!!!


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 12, 2011)

*Dwarf List growing*

O.K., so far we have the Dwarf Aphonopelmas listed

-*Aphonopelma paloma*
-*Aphonopelma mojave*
-*Aphonopelma joshua*
-*Aphonopelma sp. "hualapai"*

and now I'd like to add the obvious Cyriocosmus to the list.

-*Cyriocosmus elegans*
-*Cyriocosmus ritae*
-*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi*
-*Cyriocosmus leetzi*
-*Cyriocosmus bertae*

not a bad list, but I KNOW there's more. 

-*Holothele incei *
-*Heterothele villosella*
-_*Ami yupanqui*_

Do any of you other dwarf fans know of any others? If anyone has any photos, to accompany any of these species listed so far, please post them here so that we can hopefully try build a comprehensive Dwarf page, (or at least one that doesn't die before page 3):razz:.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's some to look at:
Paraphysa species
Cyrtopholis portoricae
Cyclosternum fasciatum
E. pachypus
Avicularia minatrix
Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"


----------



## josh_r (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, to clear things up a bit, spiders that get larger than say 2.5 to 3 inch legspan just arent dwarf species. I see C. fasciatum listed as a dwarf often but they can get rather big. I wouldn't consider them a dwarf

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

Ben, no hard feelings man. I know you are a good guy and had no bad intentions at all. 

Check out some of the euathlus, hapalopus, and bonnetina as well.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 12, 2011)

Josh, No worries at all. I did mean to add Euathlus to the group. Thanks for the heads up on that . I'll have to check out the Hapalopus, and Bonnetina as well. My opinion also resides somewhere very close to yours on this as well. TRUE Dwarfs, are not simply just smaller Tarantulas, but actually a DWARF by true definition, having differing genetics, and characteristic differences beyond just merely being "small".

Chris, MANY Thanks for the additional species as well. I'm going to have a LOT of reading to do I can see.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope a good list can get compiled. I've been meaning to do some research and get one up on my site, but haven't had time.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with Josh r, spiders that get larger than say 3 inch legspan just arent dwarf species. Another dwarf specie I have that doesn't get 2 inches is *Phlogiellus baeri*.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 13, 2011)

Genus',   Hexura and Mecicobothrium are dwarf T's, found around Mexico and South America.

http://www.kosmix.com/topic/Dwarf_tarantula


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 13, 2011)

Suidakkra said:


> I was looking around and found several listed on this page.
> 
> http://english.turkcebilgi.com/Mecicobothriidae
> 
> Hope that helps some.


Those are mecicobothriids, they are not tarantulas in the sense that tarantulas = Theraphosidae. Common names suck. What Ben is aiming at here, I think, is to find small-sized theraphosids, otherwise there are loads of other mygalomorphs out there that are 1-2-3" big (small).

Hey Ben, I forgot to mention _Magulla_ in that PM, _Magulla obesa_ for sure.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 13, 2011)

Zoltan said:


> Those are not tarantulas in the sense that tarantulas = Theraphosidae. Common names suck. What Ben is aiming at here, I think is to find small-sized theraphosids, otherwise there are loads of other mygalomorphs out there that are 1-2-3" big (small).
> 
> Hey Ben, I forgot to mention _Magulla_ in that PM, _Magulla obesa_ for sure.


Oh, I see now. My apologies, glanced over the identification too quickly, didnt notice they were listed under Mygalomorphs.


----------



## recluse (Jan 14, 2011)

There are also some more Aphonopelma's that are not on the list. Some of them in NM. I will have to check my list to make sure. I am pretty sure that the A. paloma are the smallest.

Hans


----------



## josh_r (Jan 15, 2011)

recluse said:


> There are also some more Aphonopelma's that are not on the list. Some of them in NM. I will have to check my list to make sure. I am pretty sure that the A. paloma are the smallest.
> 
> Hans


"hualapai" is actually smaller than paloma. The little dwarf species in new mexico are very nice! When I went to west texas, I found a dwarf there that is supposedly something completely new. I really don't know if this is true, either way, its a cool little spider!


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 16, 2011)

*Enough Teasing already!!!*

Come on folks, POST YOUR Dwafs pics!!!!! *New Mexico*? *Texas*? Heck even the ones we KNOW of, PLEASE LET US SEE SOME PICS!!!


----------



## josh_r (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is one of my favs












And another favorite







JOsh


----------



## kylestl (Jan 16, 2011)

Not a dwarf aphono but still I love this pic. My new c elegans next to a dime


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 16, 2011)

All of the following photos, are by permission from, and thanks to Josh r.

My ALL TIME FAVORITE DWARF; _Aphonopelma sp. "hualapai"_












_Aphonopelma paloma _













and _Aphonopelma mojave_


----------



## josh_r (Jan 16, 2011)

Ben, we will have to get together one of these days and do some dwarf hunting. I am curious about the locality you brought up. Keep me posted as to what you find. May be a range extension.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 16, 2011)

*latest update for the list*

Confirmed TRUE Dwarfs so far:
-*Aphonopelma paloma*
-*Aphonopelma mojave*
-*Aphonopelma joshua*
-*Aphonopelma sp. "hualapai",* sold also as *sp. "paramogoli" *

-*Cyriocosmus elegans*
-*Cyriocosmus ritae*
-*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi*
-*Cyriocosmus leetzi*
-*Cyriocosmus bertae
*
-*Holothele incei*size? 3 " maxish from what I gather
-*Heterothele villosella*size? 3 " maxish from what I gather
-*Ami yupanqui* VERY SMALL!!!
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/images/Ami_Yupanquii.jpg
- *Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"*
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/983.jpg
- *Cyrtopholis flavostriata* _"Virgin Island Pygmy"_ (at 2 inches average, A Dwarf for sure)
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1636
- *Phlogiellus baeri* _"Phillippean Dwarf"_ (again, at approx. 2 inches full grown, a LOT more the kind of DWARF that we're looking for here, other than those that are just, "smaller Tarantulas")
http://arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1515

- _Metriopelma_ species
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40727
     - *Metriopelma familiare* (Much the same in size and stature as that of a Dwarf _Aphonopelma_. Color is subdued, and urticating patch very prominant.)
     - *Metriopelma zebratum* (This Costa Rican Dwarf, looks much akin to those of the _Cyriocosmus_ genus.)

- _*Euathlus sp. Red flame*_. (a robust 3 inch spider, and maybe not 100% dwarf, but HAD TO BE MENTIONED!) 
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q237/Jerm357/3185372102_6c63f1be72_o.jpg

*PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING FOLKS!!!*


----------



## josh_r (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Basin Ben said:


> - _*Euathlus sp. Red flame*_. (a robust 3 inch spider, and maybe not 100% dwarf, but HAD TO BE MENTIONED!)
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q237/Jerm357/3185372102_6c63f1be72_o.jpg
> 
> *PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING FOLKS!!!*


My female is very much an adult and she is no bigger than a paloma. She can't be any bigger than 2 inches. I have heard similar things from friends who have bred these. As far as i know, they stay pretty small. I could be wrong though


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe I read somewhere that P. baeri and Yamia sp. "Koh Samui" are the same spider. I don't know if that is accurate or not, you'll have to research it.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is my juvenile *Aphonopelma joshua* at one inch (1")
View attachment 88187


----------



## josh_r (Jan 17, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Here is my juvenile *Aphonopelma joshua* at one inch (1")
> View attachment 88187


John, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get your joshua??? I question its ID. I saw about 8 A. joshua, in person, collected by Brent Hendrixson and this is not the same spider.

Here is a link to a great pic of joshua. I believe this was actually one of the spiders Brent had collected.
http://www.8legs2fangs.com/Site/Aphonopelma.html#16


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello Josh r: Thanks for the web site. My *A. joshua* look like the one pictured on the site. I misplaced my camera charger. When I find it, I will take a updated picture of her.


----------



## captmarga (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is my little H. incei, Cookie Monster.  I just recently got her, so her history with me is all new.  She comes out of her burrow quite readily when I open the top to feed her.  She will take her cricket, and sit there for quite a while eating on it.  I love her! 

Marga


----------



## josh_r (Jan 18, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Hello Josh r: Thanks for the web site. My *A. joshua* look like the one pictured on the site. I misplaced my camera charger. When I find it, I will take a updated picture of her.


Your spider doesnt look like the one pictured to a trained eye. If it truely IS joshua, it will have scopulae on the 5th tarsi and metatarsi split by setae. If your spider does not have this, it is not joshua and I bet it does not have this. Do you know where it came from?


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 18, 2011)

Marga,

I LOVE the shot of the H. incei!!! I've been DREAMING about a communal set -up of these in a 10 gallon aquarium. Yours has a VERY BEAUTIFUL GOLD color to it! Congratulations!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 18, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Your spider doesnt look like the one pictured to a trained eye. If it truely IS joshua, it will have scopulae on the 5th tarsi and metatarsi split by setae. If your spider does not have this, it is not joshua and I bet it does not have this. Do you know where it came from?


Josh r, I don't know where it come from, but I do know who it come from. I purchased the *A. joshua*(?) from Rep. and Reefs. I received it on 08/11/09.
It was advertised here in the classified. I don't have the taxi on this specie. Maybe you are able to get the info from Rep. and Reefs of the location she come from. She have molted several times in my care. The next molt, I will check it out to verify the taxonomy. Where may I find this information?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my Paraphysa sp. "Chilean Tiger" 

Maybe 2" tops


----------



## BrettG (Jan 18, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Josh r, I don't know where it come from, but I do know who it come from. I purchased the *A. joshua*(?) from Rep. and Reefs. I received it on 08/11/09.
> It was advertised here in the classified. I don't have the taxi on this specie. Maybe you are able to get the info from Rep. and Reefs of the location she come from. She have molted several times in my care. The next molt, I will check it out to verify the taxonomy. Where may I find this information?


Reptiles and Reefs as in Jared?I can ask him the next time I stop in his place if you would like....Odds are Wayne(southwestinverts) down here caught it so he would probably be the man to talk too...


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Philippine Dwarf *_(Phlogiellus baeri) _ One inch (1"), but feisty.


----------



## captmarga (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's another, perhaps better photo of Cookie Monster.  The one with the nickel is wonderful for size comparison, but I think this one shows her color a little better. 

Marga


----------



## josh_r (Jan 18, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Josh r, I don't know where it come from, but I do know who it come from. I purchased the *A. joshua*(?) from Rep. and Reefs. I received it on 08/11/09.
> It was advertised here in the classified. I don't have the taxi on this specie. Maybe you are able to get the info from Rep. and Reefs of the location she come from. She have molted several times in my care. The next molt, I will check it out to verify the taxonomy. Where may I find this information?


I am positive that spider is not joshua. Especially if it is several molts out in your care. I think your spider is more along the lines of aphonopelma sp. 'hualapai' or what they call the 'eastern' mojave complex.... I really hate this whole taxonomy mess with these guys. I dont know what to call anything anymore. Joshua molts out with a smoky gray carapace and is a more lanky spider. Look at the foot pads of the last pair of legs or if you can, take a picture and post them and we will see if it's scopulae are divided.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Reptiles and Reefs as in Jared?I can ask him the next time I stop in his place if you would like....Odds are Wayne(southwestinverts) down here caught it so he would probably be the man to talk too...


That is the sad thing about it.... Wayne is not going to tell you where it came from. So you may never know. If it was joshua, the locality would be the joshua tree nat'l monument. I have seen both joshua and mojave from this area and have kept them. You spider does not match either.


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello!

  Can't really contribute anything as I don't keep dwarfs (yet), but had to say I'm really enjoying reading this thread and looking at all the pictures. Nice job keeping on it, Ben, when things started out slowly. But now things are rolling and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 19, 2011)

josh_r said:


> I am positive that spider is not joshua. Especially if it is several molts out in your care. I think your spider is more along the lines of aphonopelma sp. 'hualapai' or what they call the 'eastern' mojave complex.... I really hate this whole taxonomy mess with these guys. I dont know what to call anything anymore. Joshua molts out with a smoky gray carapace and is a more lanky spider. Look at the foot pads of the last pair of legs or if you can, take a picture and post them and we will see if it's scopulae are divided.
> 
> Good morning Josh r, I appreciate your concern. If I don't have the *Aphonopelma *specie I posted, I would like to know what *Aphonopelma *species I have. I am very much interested in the dwarf specie. I found a older picture of, I believe, the same questionable _*A. joshua*_. What do you think?


----------



## josh_r (Jan 19, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> josh_r said:
> 
> 
> > I am positive that spider is not joshua. Especially if it is several molts out in your care. I think your spider is more along the lines of aphonopelma sp. 'hualapai' or what they call the 'eastern' mojave complex.... I really hate this whole taxonomy mess with these guys. I dont know what to call anything anymore. Joshua molts out with a smoky gray carapace and is a more lanky spider. Look at the foot pads of the last pair of legs or if you can, take a picture and post them and we will see if it's scopulae are divided.
> ...


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 20, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Here is my Paraphysa sp. "Chilean Tiger"
> 
> Maybe 2" tops


I was hesitant to list this species as a Dwarf. I've seen specimens approach the 4 to 4 1/2 inch mark, which, while it is a "smaller" Tarantula, it's not quite a Dwarf in certain criteria. Which itself, brings up an interesting question: What actually makes a TRUE Dwarf Tarantula???

Regardless, what an ABSOLUTE BEAUTY of a spider you've got!!! Dwarf or not, it is now on my "list".


----------



## BrettG (Jan 20, 2011)

Just like Cyclosternum is not on mine.I have a 4+ inch female fasciatum.... HARDLY a dwarf..


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is one of my female *Pumpkin Patch [/B](Hapolopus sp.) Colombia. They have matured and are a stretched two inches (2")


*


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 20, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Here is one of my female *Pumpkin Patch [/B](Hapolopus sp.) Colombia. They have matured and are a stretched two inches (2")
> 
> View attachment 88233
> *


*

LLLLllluuuuccckkkkkyyyy!!!!!!
*


----------



## poeciN3RD (Jan 23, 2011)

*More Dwarf Tarantulas*

Please add Harpactira & Harpactirella, both Dwarf Baboon species from South Africa.

Harpactira sp. robertson
Harpactirella lightfooti

there are more too............


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is one of my two inch (2") *Ornithoctonus sp*. 'Koh Samui'. The picture doesn't do the color of this specie any justice. This is a very colorful specie. I will try to get a better picture. This is very secluded specie.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 24, 2011)

Best thread I have seen in a while GBB! I was actually wondering about all the different dwarf/smaller species of tarantulas lately and this has been a good read so far. I get my first Cyriocosmus tomorrow and there will be many more to come.


----------



## What (Jan 29, 2011)

Have at it, both are the same spider. It was collected near Barstow, California... All I know about it. Has been a mature female since I was given it in early 2008. Molted twice, hasnt gotten any larger, Im comfortable saying its a dwarf.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of dwarves, I just picked up a Paraphysa scrofa. 

But man, I wish I lived out west where I could just hunt for tarantulas all the time. I would love it. I can only hunt trapdoors and other mygs, they're pretty cool too though.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 29, 2011)

What said:


> Have at it, both are the same spider. It was collected near Barstow, California... All I know about it. Has been a mature female since I was given it in early 2008. Molted twice, hasnt gotten any larger, Im comfortable saying its a dwarf.


That is a nice looking little dwarf! I thought it was Joshua at first but if it was found in Barstow, then no way is it joshua. Was this one of the spiders Robert found?


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 30, 2011)

josh_r said:


> That is a nice looking little dwarf! I thought it was Joshua at first but if it was found in Barstow, then no way is it joshua. Was this one of the spiders Robert found?



HOLY CRAP Josh, That is BEYOND WORDS!!! It almost looks like one of the Pygmy Dominican _Holothele_ sp. blue,. This is a MUST HAVE for any true Dwarf enthusiast. Is it still in fact an _Aphonopelmas_? I'm BEYOND INTRIGUED!!!

I'm speechless!!!


----------



## What (Jan 30, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Was this one of the spiders Robert found?


Yep. Never did find out from him where exactly they came from... You know how that was, Im sure.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 30, 2011)

What said:


> Yep. Never did find out from him where exactly they came from... You know how that was, Im sure.


LOL, yeah I know how it is. Robert seemed to have dissappeared after that. Its a really nice looking spider. Didn't they find 3 of these??


----------



## What (Jan 30, 2011)

josh_r said:


> LOL, yeah I know how it is. Robert seemed to have dissappeared after that. Its a really nice looking spider. Didn't they find 3 of these??


I was given two, I think Abyss_x3(or whatever he goes by now) had another? Of anyone I think he would know most about these... I sold one to someone in the bay area a couple yrs back during a downsize... 

And yeah, he did disappear, caused a little bit of drama in SCABIES then was gone; he popped up on facebook a couple months back though (right before I deleted mine). I havent tried to contact him and dont plan to anytime soon...


----------



## josh_r (Jan 31, 2011)

What said:


> I was given two, I think Abyss_x3(or whatever he goes by now) had another? Of anyone I think he would know most about these... I sold one to someone in the bay area a couple yrs back during a downsize...
> 
> And yeah, he did disappear, caused a little bit of drama in SCABIES then was gone; he popped up on facebook a couple months back though (right before I deleted mine). I havent tried to contact him and dont plan to anytime soon...


Yeah he kinda shafted me as well. He took a trip out to AZ and pretty much played me for a fool. Too bad, he could have been a pretty cool dude.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is another Dwarf *Aphonopelma sp.* "Hualapai". She is 1-1/2"


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the dwarf species myself.
Hapalopus sp. Columbia/large





Pseudhapalopus sp. blue





Ami sp. Panama





Ami sp. yupanguii


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Feb 9, 2011)

One I just got recently and has quickly become one of my favorites is Euathlus sp. "Red".  They have a awesome temperament and just love those colors.  Everyone should have one!

Also, lots of the Metriopelma spp. are dwarfs as well


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is one of my female *Aphonopelma paloma*. I would like to breed this specie. This is a good eating dwarf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Feb 24, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> This is a good eating dwarf.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Good eatin eh??? what do they taste like?? :razz:

Very nice lookin little paloma ya got there. It looks like it is from the southern populations. I have had great success with this species in the past. The babies are quite large when they hatch. The sacs are about the size of a dime or nickle and average about 50 to 60 babies. If you can locate a male from a similar population, I think you will be quite pleased with breeding this species. Good luck eh!

Josh


----------



## crawltech (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Here is my Paraphysa sp. "Chilean Tiger"
> 
> Maybe 2" tops


Hey, Chris......nice tiger!....i happen to have a breeding pair of these guys!....aswell as P. sp. chilean pygmy....pairing them up real soon!

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Some pics of my dwarf Paraphysa sp. chilean tiger,....and like Chris's..mature @ almost 2 inches.....really hopeing to get some slings from this pair!

Female







MM







A little co-habin to get them in the mood!













No insertions yet, hes a little shy, shes seems more interested than he....


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone else think mine looks gravid? She is HUGE 

I've had her since Nov. 26 of last year. It is definitely WC. So how long does it take a T to drop a sac? 

Nice pics crawltech!!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 24, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Good eatin eh??? what do they taste like?? :razz:
> 
> Very nice lookin little paloma ya got there. It looks like it is from the southern populations. I have had great success with this species in the past. The babies are quite large when they hatch. The sacs are about the size of a dime or nickle and average about 50 to 60 babies. If you can locate a male from a similar population, I think you will be quite pleased with breeding this species. Good luck eh!
> 
> Josh


Hello Josh, would you PM me info on breeding the A. paloma? I would appreciate it. And if you come across a male let me know.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Does anyone else think mine looks gravid? She is HUGE
> 
> I've had her since Nov. 26 of last year. It is definitely WC. So how long does it take a T to drop a sac?
> 
> Nice pics crawltech!!


I thought she looked a tad on the egg holdin side aswell....start keepin it a little more humid, and see what happens....its very possible she will drop for you soon, if she is indeed gravid..good luck man!....and make sure sha has a good hide, somthin does not take in alot of light.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Feb 25, 2011)

*I've been missing you guys*

Hey all of you dwarf enthusiats. It is SO nice to re-visit this thread, and catch up on some of my recent Dwarf officianados. I've been EXTREMELY sick for the better part of a week, and unfortunately my 3 day long 101+ fever, and complete dehydration, has led to a bit of Medium term Momory loss for me.  I just re-read this thread for the first time again today in almost a couple weeks, and I had to re-learn all that was mentioned, and try and piece together some of the details of my recent months of T keeping.:8o 

With that said, ALL of my T's are doing good, (I spent the better part of 2 hours with them last night), and all of them have a nice clean water dish, and belly full of cricket. I just wish I could remember more, and as time goes on, and I re-read these threads, I'm pieceing everything together little by little. My wife has been MORE than accomodating, and extremely patient with me, when I repeat myself, or seem confused. 

It's extremely nice to get back here on the Boards, and re-learn everything from my past couple months all over by reading these threads. ALL OF THE DWARFS ARE DOING QUITE WELL though, so in time, I'm sure after PM-ing, and chatting with all of you again, I'll re-gain my memories piece by piece, and be back up to speed on how you all are doing, and your spiders too.

All the best to ALL of you from the BIGGEST Dwarf fan out there,
Ben.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello Ben, my contribution about my native tarantulas... is _Plesiopelma_ added to the list? they are pretty small ... (at least _P. longisternale_ for sure... also _Catumiri_ species... and I'm currently keeping what I believe is an undescribed dwarf _Grammostola_ species.

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## dianedfisher (Feb 27, 2011)

*Kochiana brunnipes*

Kochiana brunnipes.  Very small with extremely small young.  1st U.S. breeding.
Diane
Female:





Mature male





Spiderlings


----------



## dactylus (Mar 9, 2013)

Just curious if anyone is expecting any "dwarf" Aphonopelma species sacs this season?


----------



## BrettG (Mar 9, 2013)

dactylus said:


> Just curious if anyone is expecting any "dwarf" Aphonopelma species sacs this season?


Working on it buddy  User "skar" has a female hualapai he purchased from us that just dropped a sack,so fingers crossed.We also have a bunch of hualapai and paloma females,and I would be willing to bet that at least half are currently gravid.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to raise up a couple of the baby paloma if and when they hatch!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 9, 2013)

Great Basin Ben said:


> If one of these already exists, then I apologize. I ran a search, and found a variety of posts, but nothing specifically that compiled names and photos of TRUE Dwarf Tarantula species. Let me start off the list with my Favorites!
> 
> ...
> Aphonopelma sp. "hualapai", "paramoguli" (Eastern Mojave complex)
> ...


*Dr. Brent Hendrixson*, who is engaged in a comprehensive revision of North American _Aphnopelma_, assures me that he is 95%+ certain that _Aphonopelma_ sp. "hualapai" is in fact _A. mojave_.

And, he stated unequivocally that of the 54 putative species of N. American _Aphonopelma_ now listed in Platnick's *World Spider Catalog* only a little more than half will turn out to be valid. Even with the addition of a few new species that his lab has discovered, he estimated that there probably are fewer than 36 valid species.

All this automatically throws a dark cloud over any definitive attempt to develop an accurate list of N. A. _Aphonopelma_, dwarf or otherwise, until the results of his research are finally published. While that shouldn't stop you from your efforts, it should prompt you to preface any declarations with a whole bucket of qualifiers to give you a backdoor escape route later. :laugh:

(Click or right-click the thumbnails to see larger images. Click those larger images to see the photo full size.)

_Aphonopelma mojave_ Prentice, 1997. Adult female. Southwestern Arizona. (Photo by S. A. Schultz, © 2012.)


_A. mojave_ burrow. (Photo by S. A. Schultz, © 2012.)

You are hereby given permission to reproduce these photos at liberty, the only restriction being that I be given credit for them.


Best of luck. Enjoy your little 8-legged buck list buddies!


----------



## k2power (Mar 9, 2013)

My parents were wanting to organize a family trip with the kids and grandkids in Vegas this August and after seeing these photos I am really tempted to act on my idea ofdrive out there from NC do some poking around a few days before meeting up with them. Would love to find a couple of dwarves to bring back.  A. mojave and paloma are high on the list and A. iodius wouldn't be scoffed at either (though not a dwarf).  I have seen none of these so would love to see any of these.  PM me if you'd be willing to show a southerner around out there.


----------



## dactylus (Mar 10, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Working on it buddy  User "skar" has a female hualapai he purchased from us that just dropped a sack,so fingers crossed.We also have a bunch of hualapai and paloma females,and I would be willing to bet that at least half are currently gravid.


That is good to hear Brett.  I was going to PM you about that very subject.  Best of luck with these and I will be PM'ing you about the possibility of acquiring slings from them if you are successful.

David


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 10, 2013)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> I agree with Josh r, spiders that get larger than say 3 inch legspan just arent dwarf species. Another dwarf specie I have that doesn't get 2 inches is *Phlogiellus baeri*.


Yes, the Phlogiellus baeri. They are widely distributed and you can put up a communal cage for them. Old world species, but you can handle them just like how you handle a new world. Cute little buggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Mar 14, 2013)

Just found sacks with A.sp "hualapai" and A.paloma.Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone here had any luck hatching either of these out?Iamassuming our best bet is to just let the moms do all the work rather than incubating...


----------



## dactylus (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck Brett!!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 16, 2013)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> Here is one of my two inch (2") *Ornithoctonus sp*. 'Koh Samui'. The picture doesn't do the color of this specie any justice. This is a very colorful specie. I will try to get a better picture. This is very secluded specie.
> 
> View attachment 88283


It's actually the best picture I've seen of this species.


----------



## skar (Mar 25, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Has anyone here had any luck hatching either of these out?Iamassuming our best bet is to just let the moms do all the work rather than incubating...


Umm.. . Bump


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 26, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Just found sacks with A.sp "hualapai" and A.paloma.Fingers crossed.


That is too cool, by the way.  You had mentioned something about me watching mine, but no dropping yet.  I think I got either really lucky or really unlucky, and got the one that wasn't gravid.  I may have to PM you (or you can PM me) about hopefully getting a few slings from these egg sacs when they hatch 

---------- Post added 03-26-2013 at 07:35 PM ----------




Blackprizm said:


> Yes, the Phlogiellus baeri. They are widely distributed and you can put up a communal cage for them. Old world species, but you can handle them just like how you handle a new world. Cute little buggers.


I love mine, and you're right, mine's very handleable.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 1, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> *Dr. Brent Hendrixson*, who is engaged in a comprehensive revision of North American _Aphnopelma_, assures me that he is 95%+ certain that _Aphonopelma_ sp. "hualapai" is in fact _A. mojave_.
> 
> And, he stated unequivocally that of the 54 putative species of N. American _Aphonopelma_ now listed in Platnick's *World Spider Catalog* only a little more than half will turn out to be valid. Even with the addition of a few new species that his lab has discovered, he estimated that there probably are fewer than 36 valid species.
> 
> ...


I think there is a lot more going on with all these little dwarf species than we think. I am very interested to hear what comes of all of Brents research on these.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 12, 2013)

BrettG said:


> Has anyone here had any luck hatching either of these out?Iamassuming our best bet is to just let the moms do all the work rather than incubating...


Brett, I have had LOTS of success with hualapai and paloma in teh past. just leave the sacs with mom and she will take good care of them. I have had success with several sacs from both species by just letting her do her thing. I have photos of all this stuff here on AB. Each sac will hold about 50 to 60 babies and they will be surprisingly large for how tiny the sac is. I love these little dwarfs!


----------



## Anansis (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking forward to the ATS Conference in Tucson later this month. This is one of the featured talks on Saturday July 27th:


9:00 am  A (nearly) Final Assessment of Tarantula Diversity in the USA - Dr. Brent E. Hendrixson, Millsap College

Brent has been updating us almost yearly on his research and this should prove to be more than just a little interesting.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jul 12, 2013)

Anansis said:


> Looking forward to the ATS Conference in Tucson later this month. This is one of the featured talks on Saturday July 27th:
> 
> 
> 9:00 am  A (nearly) Final Assessment of Tarantula Diversity in the USA - Dr. Brent E. Hendrixson, Millsap College
> ...


I certainly won't be able to attend this one, but if ANYONE is, or plans on attending, a Video, or notes, on Dr. Hendrixson's lecture would be an AWESOME AWESOME addition to this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Anansis (Jul 12, 2013)

Unfortunately this probably will not happen. Until studies like this are published, the researchers usually don't agree to let their talk be recorded.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jul 15, 2013)

Anansis said:


> Unfortunately this probably will not happen. Until studies like this are published, the researchers usually don't agree to let their talk be recorded.


 .....bummer


----------

